# Craftsman Tablesaw updated a tad



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I finally got a chance to install the Delta T2 Fence installed on my old Craftsman 2hp Direct Drive Tablesaw Model 113.226880. Gonna try it out tomorrow after I clean and wax the top again. Maybe I can get inspired to make something.:laughing:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

After you use it a few times you'll wonder why you waited so long to get a good fence. You'll be inspired alright.


----------



## ericbro (Sep 9, 2008)

Would it be worth replacing a somewhat sticky Unifence with a Beisemeyer for my Delta contractor's saw?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

ericbro said:


> Would it be worth replacing a somewhat sticky Unifence with a Beisemeyer for my Delta contractor's saw?


Unless you know why the Unifence is sticking I'd say no, it's not worth it right now. Could be as simple as a minor adjustment to the Unifence could have it working properly.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had a Unifence for about 13 years, and I just bought another saw that has one. I think they are a great fence. I would bet yours just needs a little bit of adjustment and or the rails need a good cleaning. Becareful when adjusting the fence though, if you get it to where the lockdown gets really tight you can break the locking bar that goes into the fence rail when you install the fence on the saw. I know this from experience. and had to buy a new lock bar a few years ago. Adjust the fence in small increments.


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Well wouldn't you know, I get the new fence installed and adjusted in nicely. I get to finally start a new project and the motor spits smoke and then flame, sighs. So much for the upgrade.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> After you use it a few times you'll wonder why you waited so long to get a good fence. You'll be inspired alright.


ditto

After the cutting tool I think the fence is the most important part of the table saw. The original fence of my Craftsman was just not good at all. Years ago I updated with a newer and better Craftsman fence and have been greatly pleased. One feature I especially like is the T slot in each side. Makes it much easier to fasten on a wood axillary fence that I use with the dado or shaper attachment.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MrRodeoCC said:


> Well wouldn't you know, I get the new fence installed and adjusted in nicely. I get to finally start a new project and the motor spits smoke and then flame, sighs. So much for the upgrade.


Ouch!!!

At least a motor is an easy item to replace.

G


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

After the new motor, what else can happen? Good luck with it. Red


----------



## MrRodeoCC (Mar 15, 2008)

Bad thing is, Sears doesnt have any more motors and it is a direct drive, so a standard motor won't work. I'm going to remove it and see how bad it is, maybe I can get it rebuilt at an electric motor shop in town. Either that or be in the market for another saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MrRodeoCC said:


> Bad thing is, Sears doesnt have any more motors and it is a direct drive, so a standard motor won't work. I'm going to remove it and see how bad it is, maybe I can get it rebuilt at an electric motor shop in town. Either that or be in the market for another saw.


Good luck. A good motor shop can rebuild most anything.

George


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Same exact issue with my saw two months ago. Both motor shops in town said it's a Sears branded motor, meaning cheap. They wanted more to rewind than a new one by almost double.

I had to laugh when mine smoked. I've cut hundreds of board feet with that ol motor. It served me well.


----------



## MisterMac (Jun 19, 2012)

My model number is also 113.226880. The 10" direct drive model with a 20" deep cast iron table top. Rodeo posted pics but not much about the upgrade. Hope someone is still watching this thread and may have some advice regarding installing the Delta T2 30 fence on my model. I know there are different ways to install the rails since the holes don't line up, but that is not my major concern, I can deal with that. My MAIN CONCERN is with the length of the fence itself. The T2 install says minumum of 23" table top depth. But Rodeo got it installed before his motor went out and he has/had the same exact model as mine withthe short 20" table top depth. How long in the fence actually (from front of table edge to rear of fence itself? Is there anyway to shorten the clip and the slider on the back of the fence to line up with the back rail attached to a 20" top?
Could someone please expalin the mumbers 30 and 36 in the model number ? I know the T2 is a model number referring go the T-clamp style, but what about the 30 and 36. I have also seen a 30 and 56.
Please help? Thank You!
Mac


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The numbers in a fence model normally relate to the length of the rail.

I would think a 30 means intended for 30 in capacity to the right of the blade.

Common capacities to the right of the blade are 30 in and 52 in.

I happen to have the new Delta Unisaw which is designed for 36 in capacity to the right of the blade. Despite the Delta brand, this used a Bisemeyer fence, which clamps around the front rail only.

I expect you should be able to move the T clamp, but this may require drilling/tapping into the fence.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mac - Amazon shows the complete model # for the T2 as the "DELTA 36-T30 T2 30-Inch Fence and Rail System". We all generally refer to it as just the "T2". $153 from Tools-plus.com


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

Great. That turned out real nice.


----------

